# Question about 2x2x2 BLD orientation



## lavi (Sep 20, 2010)

OK so first i know that i opened a lot of stupid thread
but i was stupid and young

today i first search in YouTube Google and in the forum and just than open the new thread.

I learned to solve the 2x2x2 blindfold with this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?8653-2x2x2-BLD-Tutorial

I understood the Permutation and did it sometimes this is OK
my problem is the orientation, it is just don't work for me
thank you for help and sorry again for the past


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html#CO


----------



## lavi (Sep 20, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> http://www.cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html#CO


 
thank you very much my friend 
it will help me

i will tell you if its work at my 2X2X2 next week when i will do it


----------



## lavi (Sep 20, 2010)

i tried it and it change the places of the other pieces


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 21, 2010)

Lrn2antinoob.

When orienting corners, you must repeat the commutator six times total.
There exists a "parity", which can be solved using Sune variants.
This stuff would be great to ask in THE ONE-ANSWER QUESTION THREAD.
Kthxbai.


----------



## lavi (Sep 21, 2010)

6 times even if it cw and cww?
sometimes 4 is inaf
i dont understand you.
can you explain again pls?

and yes my english is sucks but its because it not my home speaking



edit: i didnt understand the times that i should do it (how can i know when to use parity and when dont use? what the parity do and what is the alg?


----------



## aronpm (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay, your problem is that when you do R'D'RD you mess up the rest of the cube. That's supposed to happen. But when you do it 6 times, it fixes the cube. You know in OLL how you can't have 4 corners twisted clockwise, or 1 corner twisted, etc? In blindfolded solving because there is another layer of unoriented pieces you _can_ get this, this is 'parity'.

To twist UFR clockwise you do (D'R'DR)*2 and to twist it counterclockwise you do (R'D'RD)*2. To twist a different corner you just do a U move to turn it into UFR. When you are solving, you have to either twist 3 in the same direction (so that you are basically do R'D'RD*6) or 2 in opposite directions (so that they basically cancel out). 

Example of twisting 3: (R'D'RD)*2 U (R'D'RD)*2 U (R'D'RD)*2 U2
Example of twisting 2: (R'D'RD)*2 U2 (D'R'DR)*2 U2

When you do this there may be the parity, so when you do this you can basically adjust the U and D faces so that they are in URF and DFR, then do x, and solve them like before, then undo the rotation and fix the faces. I'm not sure how 3OP solvers actually deal with this, but that is what I would do if I were a beginner using 3OP. 

I hope this helps to clear up the problem. 



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lrn2antinoob.
> 
> When orienting corners, you must repeat the commutator six times total.
> There exists a "parity", which can be solved using Sune variants.
> ...


Lrn2not be obnoxious


----------



## lavi (Sep 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Okay, your problem is that when you do R'D'RD you mess up the rest of the cube. That's supposed to happen. But when you do it 6 times, it fixes the cube. You know in OLL how you can't have 4 corners twisted clockwise, or 1 corner twisted, etc? In blindfolded solving because there is another layer of unoriented pieces you _can_ get this, this is 'parity'.
> 
> To twist UFR clockwise you do (D'R'DR)*2 and to twist it counterclockwise you do (R'D'RD)*2. To twist a different corner you just do a U move to turn it into UFR. When you are solving, you have to either twist 3 in the same direction (so that you are basically do R'D'RD*6) or 2 in opposite directions (so that they basically cancel out).
> 
> ...


 

first you the best!!!
so a ccw is like 4 so i can do
1 cw and 1 ccw
2+4=6

I think i get it
so what do you do when you need to do parity because i just didnt understand the parity explain
thank you very much


----------



## aronpm (Sep 21, 2010)

Parity is when you have 1 corner twisted on U and 1 corner twisted on D. If you move them onto one layer then you can use R'D'RD to solve them. 

Example: D2 (x) (R'D'RD)*2 U2 (D'R'DR)*2 U2 (x') D2


----------



## lavi (Sep 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Parity is when you have 1 corner twisted on U and 1 corner twisted on D. If you move them onto one layer then you can use R'D'RD to solve them.
> 
> Example: D2 (x) (R'D'RD)*2 U2 (D'R'DR)*2 U2 (x') D2


 
i got it man!! you realy the best
i think you sould do a teturial video or on the paper you realy know to explain
last thing is what the situation that i dont need the parity and what is the situarion i need it?
i know you wrote it but pls again to make sure i understood it


----------

